# 8x12 floor, your design - WWYD?



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, you have an 8 by 12 floor to build a loft. 12 foot side MUST face north and south... South side must show the birds well (screen area for birds to 'sun' and 'hang out' when not racing.

What would your blueprint, design look like? 

Feel free to post diagrams, photos, dimensions, all minute details!

GO!!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

This is not California so the plane have to keep in mind that they may have -20 plus degrees for extended periods. With high winds.
Dave


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Just in case I'm not clear -
The building needs to be in an 8x 12 foot footprint dimension. The 12 foot side is facing South, with the 'back' to the north. 

I can make as many rooms as I need, etc. Just needs to fit that footprint. 
This building will be nestled in between other buildings on each side (with room to walk between everything). One of the goals is to be able to see and enjoy the birds on the south side.

Dave - I'm not sure I'm following what you are saying, come again?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You have high winds and extreme cold a loft with many vents will not be good for the birds, they can take the cold but not a draft and the cold. What does your temp get down to in the winter.
Dave


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Correct - winds can reach 70-110+ mph. Our coldest was -50F this winter. Everyone survived thank goodness. Lots of 'water trading' so the water isn't ice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If your not going to heat your loft vents are fine. A draft is not created unless you have a temp change. Like cold are blowing into a heated loft.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Correct also, Shadybug. Out here we have had no issues even with our extreme jumps and dives with the temps -- as well as sub zero temps.

I'm more concerned with going to something 8x12 and how to lay it out.

So far I have really only had 'kit boxes'. This is the kind of info I am really after.
There are lots of videos and such out there, but as we all know, we often build things and then think, if I had done it this way -- or as I've seen in here lately, some are doing full knock downs and starting over. I'm trying to avoid those things and use the PT knowledge base before going 'oh yea, I see what you are saying' after it is already built.

So looking for layout ideas for a racing loft...


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

I just want to be clear about venting in your situation (mine will not be too much different). I presume you have top and bottom vents on the leeward side of your loft, and you do not have draft problems with 110 mph winds and -50F temps? (I only need to be ready for -15F and 75 mph gusts, 50 mph sustained.) How big are your vents compared to the loft size? And is everything else closed up and airtight?


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

benjemon said:


> I just want to be clear about venting in your situation (mine will not be too much different). I presume you have top and bottom vents on the leeward side of your loft, and you do not have draft problems with 110 mph winds and -50F temps? (I only need to be ready for -15F and 75 mph gusts, 50 mph sustained.) How big are your vents compared to the loft size? And is everything else closed up and airtight?


Hey Benjemon,
Check out my photo album here, you'll see that I have what amounts to a 'box kit' sitting inside of a pole barn, this is for the 'white birds'. I still need to upload some pics of my breeder prisoner camp... The 8x12 has NOT been built at all. We had a shed go down in a major storm a few years ago, and the only thing left is the floor on skids (can't tax my buildings here if she's on skids). Anyway, that floor is 8 x 12. So I can do anything I want, I just need to figure out what I want to do (Dimentions, some design, etc).

Our plan is to attach the building snugger to the ground (waiting on a backhoe) and to sink phone poles with cement into the ground to further anchor it -should another major storm happen - GFB!!!

Hope this helps. Let me know what questions you have, I'll be happy to help answer anything I can. What do you currently have for a set up? Any photos?


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

No, I just have a swamp for a backyard and a city with a pigeon ban. Working on both of those.

So I looked at your pictures. When the weather rolls you close up those two little doors?


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

benjemon said:


> No, I just have a swamp for a backyard and a city with a pigeon ban. Working on both of those.
> 
> So I looked at your pictures. When the weather rolls you close up those two little doors?


Sounds like you've got your work cut out for you. 
Yup, I also close the doors at night, just added predator precaution. The nest boxes and perches are far enough back that there isn't much of a draft in most storms given the barn walls. If the loose straw starts to show movement I tighten things up. Have only had to do that a couple times. I added straw bales under, and a couple on top of the box. Helps keep them warmer. They enjoy sitting on the bales and picking the barley seed out too.


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

The loft in a loft idea really makes sense given the weather issues.


----------

